

Paul Ceglia Files New Evidence In Claim He Owns 50% Of Facebook - mjfern
http://www.businessinsider.com/facebook-lawsuit-paul-ceglia-new-evidence-2011-4?op=1

======
dotBen
We have no idea whether Ceglia's claims are credible _(I'm minded he is a
convicted felon for fraud)_. And Henry Blodget's tabloid approach to
journalism/blogging means he'll cream himself over a story like this.

But one thing that sticks out for me is that highly respected law firm DLA
Piper are representing Ceglia. They are obviously expensive and high end -
they can only be representing him in return for a %age of any settlement from
this. My point is they wouldn't be doing this - including risking their
reputation either way this goes - if they didn't feel the evidence was
compelling.

------
phlux
This is amazing.

1\. Ceglia appears to be the first to recommend they really drop the 'the'
from the title.

2\. The emails make it sound like MZ is a hired hand in the creation of the
site where he is demanding to be paid for working on it.

3\. It reveals that he simply had no business savvy - but when he knew the
idea was gold he hung on to it tooth and nail.

4\. it reveals that he may in fact have been working on FB prior to the twins
offer - but that he used the twins as social proof and, as I mentioned in
another post, agreed to help them build the other site in order to stall
them/prevent them from materially developing.

5\. there is, seemingly, no way the others in his circle couldn't have known
about this; dustin, edwardo, etc... if this were criminal, could they too be
culpable?

Wow.

